# Chemical Guys ECOSmart & BOSS system



## OzMoSiS (Jun 19, 2009)

First off, the ECOSmart? what are your views especially compared to the ubiquitous ONR?

Secondly, the BOSS system? has anyone used this? is it just an oversized pump sprayer?

http://www.chemicalguys.com/THE_BOSS_MOBILE_WATERLESS_DETAILING_UNIT_p/pow_001.htm


----------



## OzMoSiS (Jun 19, 2009)

so no one has used the BOSS system?

Dave @ Chemical Guys UK, any input?


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

Looks interesting...


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)

CG BOSS: Basically a battery powered constant pressure sprayer, would be more eco friendly to use a pump sprayer buy hand as it doesn't need charged, you would save a few pennies this way too :thumb:


----------



## OzMoSiS (Jun 19, 2009)

Just found this:






So I guess it is a glorified pump sprayer. However, the coverage he gets is pretty neat


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Think i will order some of this ,looks a good product for a quick spruce up without hauling all the equipment out


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Although we dont have the BOSS System as of yet we do have the ECO Smart Ready to Use product available in 16oz for the time being 

We have had rave reviews about the Boss Systme itself and the guy in the video is Mel Craig who carries out the new Detailing Universites at CG HQ 

The Eco smart is very versatile indeed and i have used it oon 2 occasions now without any issues of marring etc ,seems to be a very thick product and its excellent at removing dust and finger print marks etc


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

my eco smart order should be here by tuesday so will post up my findings when i use it.ill be putting the contents into a pump sprayer to try and replicate this system.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

tried today,sorry no pics but anyway,put into a pump sprayer to try and replicate boss system,anyway checked swirl levels before starting and i had let it get dirty so the stuff had to work a bit harder.results,easy to usewipe over panel buff offonly thing was you get through a few m/f cloths but thats to be expected nice shine(but it has about seven layers of lsp on it)so all in all good stuff no new swirls but will check under light another time,will try again and let it get VERY dirty and take some pics next week,will kill me to leave it dirty but all in the name of research,


----------

